# Whether???



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had an Alpine/Saanen X for two years now. He is a bit of a handful, doesn't give me too much trouble but he tends to rear up at kids and people he doesnt know. Well, the other day I took him for a hike and noticed something fell... Yes I think the vet may have short changed me on the wethering process.

I have an appt tomorrow so we'll see how it goes. 

Anybody ever have this happen?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If he used a band to do it, then Id guess it was about a month ago and they just now fell off. All is good if its not an open wound, stinking, oozing, infected. If you want to, you can rehydrate it, clean it and turn it into a coin purse


----------

